
GitHub Student Developer Pack - dctrwatson
https://education.github.com/pack
======
djb_hackernews
This really makes something I've been thinking about very clear.

I often think about the "everyone can code" movement. It's not something I
particularly believe in, but exposing as many people as possible is a great
thing.

However, the bit I get stuck on is programming is more than just typing
characters in the correct sequence. It's deploying, testing, environment
issues, metrics, databases, dns, etc. Basically it is a lot more complex than
"learn to code".

This smorgasbord of services really drives that point home and I can't imagine
how overwhelmed I'd be if I saw this back when I was a student.

EDIT: I'd like to make clear that I think this is absolutely awesome and no
student or person otherwise should be intimidated or overwhelmed, let your
curiosity wander!

~~~
jonahx
> It's deploying, testing, environment issues, metrics, databases, dns, etc.
> Basically it is a lot more complex than "learn to code".

I would even go further and say that such things are well over 50% of a
working programmer's time. Learning the toolset for modern programming is as
hard or harder than learning how to program well. It's a different kind of
hard, though -- the ability to slog through tedium and frustration.

~~~
robmccoll
Slogging through tedium and frustration has been a cornerstone of programming
since the olden times

~~~
steve-howard
Polishing up a tiny corner of the tedium to make everyone's life a little
easier is generally a rewarding effort that becomes out of date almost
immediately.

------
naiyt
So if you have an existing DigitalOcean account, it makes it seem like you
can't apply the promo code to it. But I shot off a ticket to DigitalOcean's
support, and they applied the $100 promo to my account within 5 minutes. So
definitely send them a message if you have an existing account that you would
like to have the credit applied to.

Awesome pack, and great service from DigitalOcean as well.

Also of interest is that my account is apparently already flagged as a
"student account" since I've gotten the 5 free private repos in the past with
it. Which means once I hit "Get your pack" it immediately gave me access.

~~~
russum
Hm, that's nice of them, although this page states you aren't allowed to do
that: "Keep in mind that we only allow one promo code per account, so if
you’ve redeemed one in the past you may not add another. To see your promo
code history please visit your billing page."

[https://www.digitalocean.com/help/pricing-and-
billing/](https://www.digitalocean.com/help/pricing-and-billing/)

~~~
neom
We're making an exception to our existing policy for those who wish to
participate in this program.

~~~
tonglil
The input box doesn't come up for me, all I get is "The promo DIVEIN10 for
$10.00 was applied to your account." which if I remember correctly, was when
DO did codes over Twitter quite a while ago :p

~~~
5id
Go to cloud.digitalocean.com/support and create a new ticket, giving them your
promo code and asking nicely, and they'll put it through promptly in my
experience

------
wmt
While the value here is nice, I maybe would not suggest investing too much of
your time on learning proprietary temporarily free developer tools. There are
great open source tools for many developer tasks that are not just good
options, but can even be industry standards.

~~~
diyorgasms
I agree that using free (libre) tools is preferable, but a lot of this
facilitates that. For instance, you can deploy a GNU/Linux image using the
DigitalOcean credit and gain experience deploying on a LAMP/LEMP stack and
doing things like creating iptables rules and things like that, which is good
real-world experience that is in no way temporary or platform dependent.

Git itself (as I'm sure you know) is a free tool, and learning git is a
worthwhile skill no matter where you are using it. Hell, I know people who use
git for collaborative document management.

And the SSL stuff and domains offered through namecheap are going to be
helpful to anyone who wants to go into web development. Knowing how to set up
a domain, with proper DNS records and SSL configurations, is a pretty basic
task for people who do web stuff. And, again, these things are platform
agnostic. I think there is a lot of value offered here, and not all of it
serves the purpose of furthering vendor lock-in.

~~~
bitJericho
You'd learn a lot more deploying a lamp stack with Virtualbox or dropping 100
bucks on a used server off ebay and deploying something on it.

Honestly this offer is just like those gigantic coupon books you get in the
mail that gives you discounts to all the local area restaurants (that paid
up). It's great if you want a good deal if you want to go out, but it's not
like anybody's doing you a favor.

------
crazypyro
My 2 year discount on Micro just expired. I'm still in school for another
year, so I'm curious if there are any limitations to people that previously
received free Micro as a student for 2 years, but had that initial 2 years run
out. Is this new offer free Micro for the entirety of academic career or the
same 2 year offer from before?

Either way, I hope I can get all the other awesome stuff (especially the
CrowdFlower access). This + the 150 day free Azure trial I just got from a
hackathon this past weekend would make for some enjoyable weekends.

~~~
crazysim
The BitBucket student discount and offer is much greater than the Micro
discount (unlimited private repositories and collaborators). It would be a
better idea to use BitBucket for private stuff instead and keep the public
facing stuff in GitHub. Best of both worlds.

~~~
Kudos
BitBucket is lacking the overall ecosystem.

~~~
Igglyboo
Honest question, what do you need other than a server to host your repo?

~~~
Kudos
Are you oblivious to the amount of open source work that happens on Github?

~~~
Igglyboo
Nothing I said implied anything of the sort.

~~~
Kudos
You implied that was all that was offered by these sites by asking a leading
question instead of an open one.

------
jsherwani
We (Screenhero) were honored to be invited to be a part of the program by
GitHub :) We've wanted a way to make Screenhero affordable to students, and
this helps us do exactly that. Thanks, GitHub!

~~~
lsdafjklsd
Screenhero, the most impressive bit of software I've used since licecap. So
sad my company didn't subscribe after the free ride ended. Sadly stuck with
hip chat and g hangouts.

~~~
frk1206
Oh no! Email us and we will hook you up!

------
findjashua
I really appreciate Github doing this, so kudos to them.

While I'm no longer a student myself, I don't think cost is the main
prohibitive factor for students. The fundamental tools I use for my side
projects - Atom, Bitbucket and Heroku - are available for free. The other
services are nice to have, but seem to be much more niche.

I think the prohibitive factor is the perception that coding is hard and
complex for regular folks, and is only easy for the few born with innate
ability.

~~~
gerbal
Cost can be prohibitive for scaling an app from a proof of concept to a
working prototype. Especially for something that can't or won't be
commercialized later.

For instance, I'm working on a web app to visualize a particular subset of
twitter activity. Scaling the database to cope with performance demands may
prove challenging on free project tiers.

------
firloop
Wow, thanks! As a student who runs his own SaaS, this is incredibly valuable!
I was able to immediately add the $1000 credit to my Stripe account, which I
already use to process all my payments. Now I'm just looking for ways to best
utilize the rest of the services. Big thanks to GitHub and all involved
companies for creating a wonderful bundle for students.

------
paradite
I literally thought they are giving out backpacks so I was like WOW, then I
realized it is a bunch of tools. Well, better than nothing, free server from
DigitalOcean is pretty useful for me as a student to learn about deploying on
an actual server instead of relying on 3rd party services like heroku.

~~~
aet
Free server? I thought it was $100 in credit. How far does $100 go?

~~~
winslow
If you are using their $5/month plan than you get 20 months [1]. Obviously
backups and other things will add a little to the cost but realistically
easily a year of free server time.

[1] -
[https://www.digitalocean.com/pricing/](https://www.digitalocean.com/pricing/)

------
jqueryin
That's an excellent bundle of free services for students.

Does the same price apply for teachers or what's the discounted rate?

I didn't get far enough along in the signup flow to see what the pricing was
but did see teachers as an option.

~~~
natebrennand
generally they just rely on you having a .edu email address so I suspect you
have access to the discounts.

------
brokentone
Super cool that modern software companies are applying an ethic the old-school
software companies (Adobe, Microsoft) have used for a while.

The benevolent goal is to make good software affordable to those just learning
and starting out.

The more sinister goal is to get young impressionable minds hooked on your
software.

Regardless I support this, and I imagine a lot of people will be digging up
their .edu email accounts to get this.

------
DanAndersen
This looks pretty awesome. I know that UE4 was already free for academic use,
but previously you had to have a faculty member do the requesting of keys (I
had to have my advisor get me one). It seems like this lets students get it
more easily on their own.

------
gprasanth
Super important addition:

[http://jetbrains.com/student/](http://jetbrains.com/student/)

~~~
timv
Just be aware that the license terms for JetBrains' student program are pretty
strict.

    
    
      (a) Licensee may: ...
       (ii) use Software for non-commercial, educational purposes only, including conducting academic research or providing educational services
    
      (b) Licensee may not: ...
       (iii) use Software for any commercial purpose.
    
    

[http://www.jetbrains.com/student/license.html](http://www.jetbrains.com/student/license.html)

All of which is _fair_ (it's free, and they don't owe you anything), but
restrictive. Technically you can't even use if for your personal side projects
unless they can be classified as "academic research"

------
coreymgilmore
This is simply great. I can see this definitely helping expand the base of
students who take on computer science or technology related fields of study.
With these fields growing already, adding a package like this simply allows
students to learn faster and use some of the best tools the industry offers.

While there are alternatives (Atom -> Sublime or Notepad++) for many of these
services, the bundling of this all together should present students a logical
next step instead of hunting around for a service right away.

~~~
Mikushi
I personally disagree, it removes the exploration part of learning how to
code, which I believe to be vital to educating good programmers.

I see all these services listed, and all I think is "they are hooking these
guys to a service oriented approach", a "pay $25 and you don't have to worry
about X". Thing is, what you learn while trialling technologies is invaluable
and should not be replaced by a preselected list of SaaS, many of which I
would tell any beginner to stay away from.

~~~
freehunter
The exploration of modern programming is a big factor keeping people out. You
don't get a computer with BASIC installed anymore, or magazines that teach you
programming from start to finish with code samples included.

To figure out desktop programming, you have to download a compiler and hope
there is a good tutorial on some random blog which most likely gave up after
part two of a five part series. To figure out web programming you need a
server and a domain name and wait what language are you using but then again
what framework are you using and for the love of god how do I deploy I don't
even know where Ubuntu keeps the /www folder and all of the tutorials I find
expect me to know what an Angular is when I just learned what a Javascript is
and I worked with Codecademy so I know Javascript but not how to use it to
make a web page and I know Python but I still need to know HTML, CSS, and
Javascript so I give up.

What's new on Netflix?

~~~
tetrep
>The exploration of modern programming is a big factor keeping people out.

Is that a problem? From a professional perspective, it seems ideal to not
pollute the field with people who are uninterested in such things, as they
would very quickly run into issues keeping their knowledge up to date. The
field has been and always will be in flux.

From an amateur perspective, I think it's fine if people are dissuaded,
amateurs should do things they find enjoyable. If learning about your hobby
isn't enjoyable, programming will offer little utility beyond minor
entertainment.

While having a multitude of choices can make choosing difficult, it can also
make it very easy, just pick anything. With not preconceived notions about how
you want to program, all of the popular languages and frameworks are
essentially equal to you. As you actually start to program, you'll be exposed
to new concepts that you may or may not like. If you don't like them, you be
able to trivially search for alternatives with your newfound knowledge of
knowing what you like/dislike.

>...or magazines that teach you programming from start to finish with code
samples included.

There's a stupid amount of free and non-free literature for getting into
programming. Searching for just about any popular language and/or framework
will get you at least one book on Amazon and an amazing amount of
tutorials/walkthroughs/guides/etc from Google.

~~~
freehunter
This mentality jives with the common hacker refrain that everyone should learn
at least some programming, that people should know more about their computers,
and with the general idea the knowledge is power. We shouldn't be looking to
lock people out just because we don't want amateurs or hobbyists encroaching
on our turf. Hackers by definition are not professional programmers. Would you
seek to ensure that only college educated programmers are allowed to use a
compiler? The idea isn't that it's difficult to get into in order to keep the
riff raff out, it's that people who may genuinely enjoy the craft never even
start because we've made it so damn difficult to get anything done.

As for the free education, I wrote a whole section on the terrible state of
teaching programming, from free blogs to Codecademy. There are many better-
worded arguments saying that programming education falls short of what it
should be as well.

We should be encouraging more people to program, especially if it means they
can do it without a college degree. The amount of people in the world without
access to a college education is appalling, but we still want them
contributing. What we don't need is elitism.

------
Already__Taken
This is an amazing offering and I've no idea how I'd get any of my teachers to
use a single one of those tools after 10+ years of teaching MS Office.

Education in the UK has a huge mountain to climb and it's not the kids that
need to climb it.

I have people who want me to install visual basic (Not VB.NET) for them
because they can find a lot of teaching material for it and won't touch python
because "They're not doing that raspberry pi thing".

------
PublicEnemy111
Orchestrate looks really interesting. I'm currently building my senior project
and might consider switching from my own hosted database. Anyone care to share
experiences? I've built an app with parse and I personally wasn't a fan. Its
great for small apps, but once you start scaling the pricing becomes an issue.
I'm also wondering how big the performance hit is for a remote database

------
andygmb
This would be so, so useful to me as someone who left college last year & has
been self-learning programming since (college was for a CCNA-esque
qualification). I applied, but I don't know if I will qualify for it.

Could any of the github people in this thread let me know if I have a chance?
The Digitalocean, namecheap, hackhands would be so insanely useful for me.

EDIT:

Thanks to John Britton from github for manually approving my request.

------
codezero
"If you're a student aged 13+ and enrolled in degree or diploma granting
course of study"

So this doesn't include people in bootcamps? It seems like a ding to those
programs that they aren't considered student developers by GitHub. This might
be an oversight or a technicality, but it's too bad.

~~~
johndbritton
We definitely care about folks in bootcamps, but it's a bit more difficult to
arrange access for them. If you run a bootcamp, feel free to email
education@github.com and we'll try and help you and your students out.

~~~
codezero
Awesome, thanks for the response.

------
xbryanx
This is great. On an unrelated note, I wanted to give GitHub a big high-five
for their non-profit organizational discounts. Tech companies that provide
non-profit discounts really help non-profits where technology expenses are
often under-appreciated and underfunded.

~~~
maaaats
Yeah, most tech companies do this, and it's awesome!

We get free GitHub plan (but try to run most stuff open source), free Jira by
Atlassian and free IntelliJ by Jetbrains. Really helps us recruiting
volunteers and makes it a fun and "real-life" experience for the involved
students.

And of course we're now hooked on their services when moving to other projects
in the future. ;)

------
sabman83
I am confused about accessing the tools. My request got approved but how to
make use of the credits? Like for Digital Ocean, I see in the comments people
refer to promo codes. Where or how do I get those promo codes?

------
anvarik
There is a possibility to say that you have graduated in 2013, so you don't
even need to be a student?? Didn't get. So if you hold a university mail and
you've graduated last year, you can get one?

------
tonyplee
Nice, 13+ - I assume high school student can apply?

Like to get my daughter and few of her buddies to sign up for this to do a few
web / mobile projects.

Not limited to just .edu email address, right? Her high school doesn't have
that.

~~~
iancarroll
I'm in HS (got the discount in MS) and I don't have an EDU email (.org). Was
approved regardless, so they should be good.

------
BoppreH
I think this is an expansion of a previous project they had. I already have a
coupon from May 2013, when only the GitHub Micro plan was included.

This is an amazing opportunity and I'm notifying all my college friends.

------
gioele
This is going to be helpful to many students, but...

But the constraints imposed by not being able to pay for third-party services
during my years as a student have been the main motivator behind tinkering
with setting up my own services and finding (FLOSS) alternative solutions to
the well-known applications the grown ups were using.

I think one has to "suffer" through all the required stages in order to grok
all the IT/CS/CSE problems and tradeoffs that exist out there. I also think
this suffering is needed to appreciate why these service are good.

~~~
paradite
i totally agree on this, I feel that I am already too dependent on 3rd-party
services like heroku. however, i feel that the free server offered by
DigitalOcean should be a good place to try stuff without extra help?

------
kamikazi
Many school/colleges outside NA/Europe (eg: even topmost science/engineering
colleges in India) don't necessarily provide an institutional .edu email ID
but you can still verify using college/library ID cards and say semester exams
marksheet or such. So is this pack available for such students?

Nevertheless kudos for an awesome bundle!

~~~
johndbritton
You don't need an edu email to participate. You can sign up with any school
issued email address, student ID card, or other official proof of enrollment.

~~~
kamikazi
Thanks. On rereading I realise the eligibility conditions are ORed which I
misread as AND.

------
kkl
I love that I have this resource as an option. The only thing that makes me
question this is the lack of tools that I would find useful as a student.
These tools seems to align more with "students who are looking to release a
product outside of their school work," then just a student.

------
emrikol
With the growing amount of free online courses, it's a shame there isn't a
good way to share resources like this to people who want to self-educate just
to learn and better themselves. Instead they must also be burdened with extra
costs of enrolling in an institution.

~~~
bliti
This is an interesting point. The offer is nice, but does not offer anything
that you can't get from the open source community or companies that have free
trial plans. I'd say that learning these days is much cheaper than it was
years ago. You don't need to get a server to push code, because you can use
something like Heroku (php, python, ruby, java) or Azure (for .NET). Bitbucket
is free. Multiple IDEs and/or text editors better than Atom are free (or have
a trial plan). Etc.

------
cpach
I hadn’t heard about Hackhands before. It seems like a very useful service.

------
chovy
Very cool to have included Screenhero -- SH is great for WFH people.

~~~
jglovier
Screenhero is amazing. I'm using it all the time for pairing these days.

~~~
chovy
Yeah, its awesome. I got my whole team on it

------
spindritf
On one hand, this is great, and the services offered are first class. On the
other, when if not at school is the time to run your own mail/git/dns/...
server?

------
jwblackwell
Perhaps what might also be a nice idea is offering something similar to
startups from developing countries.

I'd imagine most students in the west are comparatively very rich.

------
hyptos
It worked with my european (Claude Bernard Lyon 1 University) student mail.
It's pretty simple and straightforward and will be so useful.

~~~
icpmacdo
You already got an email? I am still waiting on mine.

~~~
hyptos
it took like 1min for me :o

------
sunwooz
I wish they had these things for drop-outs like me.

~~~
staunch
Doesn't hurt to ask. They'll probably be cool about it if you're using it in
the spirit of the thing.

------
hawkw
This is wicked cool. I am really happy to see this.

------
vjdhama
I wish credit card free Amazon AWS subscription was part of the pack. Life's
difficult without a credit card.

------
sown
So let's say I'm a developer and I just don't know what to do with this,
though.

What could I build with these tools?

~~~
ZoF
Literally anything you could want to put on a server...?

It's a nice bunch of free trials to commonly needed services for developers.
Email delivery, payment processing, hosting, continuous integration, etc etc..

Your question doesn't really make sense. It's a sandbox; we can't tell you
what kind of castle to build.

~~~
jwn
I think calling it a 'trial' is actually a disservice. Most of these are good
for the entire time you're a student or two years. Most trials are limited to
30, 60, or maybe 90 days if you're lucky.

~~~
ZoF
True, I didn't mean for it to come off that way.

This is a pretty damn cool offer.

------
shenanigoat
This should be available to everyone who wants it, not just a specific class
of 'students'.

~~~
dyeje
They are, you just have to pay.

------
ErikRogneby
Might be time to go back to school...

------
CmonDev
"to the best developer tools" \- a bit far-fetched for very many of those.

------
listic
I would like to be a student. What is the easiest way to receive a student
status?

------
cabbeer
I'm a Canadian student, but got rejected. Is this american only?

~~~
johndbritton
It's available worldwide. You can reply to the email you received if you
believe there was an error.

------
fakename
hmm.. I said I was staff/admin and it said I would get an email within a week.
Would lying and saying I'm a student have gotten me immediate access?

~~~
fakename
yep, I only got a 25% discount--none of the freebies. damn.

------
michaelmior
This is awesome! I'm definitely looking forward to making use of some of
these.

------
Skog
To bad namecheap domain is only available in the US, UK and Canada :(

~~~
johndbritton
If you sign up through the Student Developer Pack, it's available worldwide.

------
Elizer0x0309
More efforts like these are great to see!!! Empower our young! :^)

------
aw3c2
Is this US only?

~~~
icpmacdo
It just worked for me and I am Canadian.

------
interdrift
Hey does this apply to college students?

~~~
garrettgrimsley
It does, I just added my *.edu email address to my GitHub account and
submitted my request.

~~~
interdrift
Great news.Thanks

------
maximgsaini
Awesome service guys. The following criticism is not for github, but for our
culture as a whole. I cannot get myself to agree with how our culture has come
to describe a 'student'. An example would be the following:

"If you're a student aged 13+ and enrolled in degree or diploma granting
course of study, the GitHub Student Developer Pack is for you. All you need is
a school-issued email address, valid student identification card, or other
official proof of enrollment"

So I need to pay money to a big institution to be considered a student? Many
'students' would probably be in a better financial situation than a
non-'student' who is trying to learn. Somehow 'education' has turned into a
tool for passing on privilege.

I do agree this pack is not meant for everyone. And I also agree that these
guys would find it hard to differentiate between a real learner and one who is
not. But I'm amazed they didn't think about linking it with a coursera course
or something. Anyways, I've spent 10 minutes thinking about this and they've
probably spent 10 weeks. They've done more research, I might be missing
something.

~~~
akx
> So I need to pay money to a big institution to be considered a student?

In the US, I guess you do.

Here in Finland, all uni/polytechnic/what-have-you students get a school-
issued email address and student identification card, and tuition is free.

So I guess your criticism is for the US culture? :)

~~~
Cshelton
I want to emphasize here a common misconception of 'free'. Your education is
not free, some may even argue it is more expensive than the US system. Myself
included. You pay an extraordinary amount of taxes for the 'free' education.
You pay for it regardless if you decide to attend university or not. Letting
the 'rich' pay for it is not an economic solution either. Hence the outrage in
the US of moving toward the European socialist model, most do not want
anything close to it.

~~~
Luc
> I want to emphasize here a common misconception of 'free'.

You've blown my mind. I need to think this through carefully, but your
reasoning may very well apply to health-care too.

Thanks for setting us straight. I'll be sure to vote for privitization next
opportunity!

EDIT: Sarcasm!

~~~
dragonwriter
> I need to think this through carefully, but your reasoning may very well
> apply to health-care too.

I haven't seen the numbers on education, but certainly no OECD country has
healthcare more expensive than that in the US. Heck, many pay less in _public_
funds than the US, even though the private healthcare costs in the US are a
little bit higher than the public costs -- and this was true _before_ the
Affordable Care Act, just to forestall anyone who might blame "ObamaCare".

~~~
Cshelton
Let's go through some simple logic here...other countries have less expensive
healthcare, they pay less in public redistributions for healthcare, and that
equates to a better healthcare system? If I'm a skilled doctor, from an
microeconomic stand point, I'm going to work in a place that has higher
compensation. You seem to go under the assumption that less expensive =
better...

~~~
dragonwriter
No, other developed countries have generally comparable results in concrete
outcome measurements to the US, as well as lower (per capita and per GDP)
public + private costs, and better access (universal, generally) to non-
emergency care.

Additionally, several also have lower public + private costs than the US's
public costs (which in turn are lower than US private costs).

~~~
Luc
Cshelton has got to be a troll. I'm kind of ashamed I fell for it, but oh
well, live and learn.

------
powertower
> PositiveSSL from Namecheap (for $9)

I have one of these, they work great.

The one and only problem they have is they require 2 or 3 intermediary CA
certs that need to be "bundled" into a file.

After buying one, and finding the Comodo provided instructions lacking the
needed info, I put together a howto for both Windows and Linux (for Apache) -
[http://www.devside.net/wamp-server/installing-comodo-
positiv...](http://www.devside.net/wamp-server/installing-comodo-positivessl-
certificate-bundled-with-root-and-intermediate-ca-certificates-on-apache)

~~~
iancarroll
All CA's require a bundle, just an FYI.

Comodo has two because they have the structure like this:

=> Old Root (with trust everywhere)

==> New Root (with limited trust)

===> Issuing Intermediary

====> Your Cert (no trust without intermediary)

~~~
powertower
I think you are right, they all might have at least 1 Intermediate CA cert...

But with the basic certs it's 1 or 2 levels deeper, and the bundle file is not
provided ready-to-go after the purchase.

I remember some years back you could either use a single-root cert (with just
your _SSLCertificateFile_ file), or with 1 Intermediate CA that you would just
use as the _SSLCertificateChainFile_ file.

~~~
iancarroll
It's pretty, well, _stupid_ to issue from a root. That means the root has to
be connected to the internet, and the CA would have to have trust revoked in
the entire root should it be compromised.

COMODO provides all the files in the ZIP sent to you via email. Don't know
about others.

------
MAGZine
This was really weird. TheVerge actually spoiled the launch of this last
night.

I was searching around and Google cached a Verge news story about this thing.
However, the story was taken down and education.github.com/pack was a blank
page.

Happy to see that they launched it. Looks great!

------
davexunit
Giving students gratis access to proprietary software is anti-educational.
There are plenty of top-notch free software programs that students (and
everyone!) should be using instead of relying upon SaaSS and other types of
proprietary software. Having the freedom to read and modify the source code of
the programs you use is a great way to learn to be a better developer.

~~~
Igglyboo
So what if I don't own a server or have the money to buy a server? How am I
supposed to host my web app without using something like Digital Ocean?

